# HSE Drugs Payment Scheme (DPS) prices



## rejoyce (8 Oct 2014)

Hi

I was just reading about the Drugs payment scheme and the price of meds being reimbursed by the HSE being the HSE Drugs Payment Scheme (DPS) price.

I know that this is what the HSE are paying pharmacists for medical card holders meds, but does anyone know if there are any pharmacies actually charging private patients these prices?

It seems quite unfair to me that they are only reimbursing this reference price if this price is not actually available out there. 

any input would be great

rejoyce


----------



## huskerdu (8 Oct 2014)

It doesn't matter what price they charge private patients.  The way it works is that the maximum a family pay per month is €144. After that, everything is reimbursed. 

I pay €144 a month. Its is irrelevant to me how much the pharmacy gets reimbursed beyond that.


----------



## rejoyce (8 Oct 2014)

Ok, sounds like the key is to use the same pharmacist, if you don't you are only getting reimbursed HSE rates.

It is still a valid question though, has anyone heard of a pharmacist charging the HSE reference rate to non-medical card patients?


----------



## sisterjoan (8 Oct 2014)

huskerdu said:


> It doesn't matter what price they charge private patients.  The way it works is that the maximum a family pay per month is €144. After that, everything is reimbursed.
> 
> I pay €144 a month. Its is irrelevant to me how much the pharmacy gets reimbursed beyond that.




Yes 144 per month - a number which is too high and which has gone up and up and up over the years


----------

